# [SOLVED] Network Controller Driver for IBM Thinkpad



## bevrobb (Dec 30, 2008)

I have an IBM Thinkpad T42 which I reformatted with Windows XP. I downloaded all of the drivers. According to the Device Manager, I still need the network controller driver and other driver. I have downloaded every driver with no success. I cannot connect to the wireless internet or the cable internet.

I am looking for the driver for:
PCI\VEN_8086&Dev_1043$subsys_255180&rev_04\4&39A85202&10F0

I am having no success. I would appreciate if someone could find the driver.

Also, do I need to uninstall the drivers already installed in order for one driver to work properly?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller Driver for IBM Thinkpad*

Hi and welcome to TSF all your drivers are here http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-55386


----------



## bevrobb (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller Driver for IBM Thinkpad*

I went to this site initially and downloaded all of the drivers. The network controller driver and the 'other' driver still show a yellow question mark in Device Manager. I cannot connect to wireless internet or the cable internet.

Thanks for your response, but I am looking for a specific driver.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller Driver for IBM Thinkpad*

Hi you pci\ven \and dev come up with this http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/wireless/pro2100


----------



## sudha1919 (Feb 27, 2010)

*IBM Thinkpad T42 drivers download links*

Hi,

IBM Thinkpad T42 Comes with xp. If u r loss the drivers cd, Dont worry, you can download drivers at free of cost form

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-55386.html
http://go4download.com/lenovo-ibm-thinkpad-t-42-drivers

Bothe are above likes are shoing drivers download list. Try to select the networ drivers and download.


----------



## bevrobb (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller Driver for IBM Thinkpad*

I got it working. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller Driver for IBM Thinkpad*

Hi your welcome you know where we are if you need us,please mark this as solved using the thread tools near the top of the page thank you


----------



## Ahmed_B (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Network Controller Driver for IBM Thinkpad*

bevrobb, i have exactly the same problem... how did you resolve it in the end?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahmed B please start a thread of your own where you will get more help than buried here in a older thread


----------

